# Parenteral controlled substances - coding E&M correctly



## LuckyLily (May 27, 2016)

Hopefully some here can help me with my question. I just want to confirm what I am thinking.

If patient is administered a parenteral controlled substance during treatment in ED and then patient goes home, on E&M this is considered high risk on management options. I want to make sure coding E&M correctly because sometimes patients are administered controlled substance for severe sprains, vomiting, etc... which would make it higher risk.


----------

